# CD-DVD Kapazität



## §Alptraum§ (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich gerade ein Filesplitter programmiere, eine Frage an euch:" Wieviele Bytes, passen auf eine 700 MB Rohling "CD", auf eine 4,7GB u. 8.5 GB "DVD"

:suspekt:


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte

 1.000.000 Byte = 1 Megabyte

Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich nach der Tabelle vorgehe, trotzdem nicht alle Daten auf den Datenträger draufpassen.
Gibt sonst Brennprobleme

Könnte mir einer sagen wieso?
Wieviele Bytes passen tatsächlich auf ein Datenträger


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

Weil das Lead-in und Lead-Out auch Platz benötigen...

wieviel genau: k.a.


----------



## deepthroat (25. Februar 2009)

Hi.





§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:


> Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich nach der Tabelle vorgehe, trotzdem nicht alle Daten auf den Datenträger draufpassen.
> Gibt sonst Brennprobleme
> 
> Könnte mir einer sagen wieso?
> Wieviele Bytes passen tatsächlich auf ein Datenträger


Das ist unterschiedlich und hängt etwas vom Datenträger ab. D.h. man kann bei manchen Datenträgern mehr Daten brennen (overburn) als bei anderen. (es handelt sich allerdings nicht um mehr als ein paar MiB)

Was die offizielle Größe betrifft ist das Lead-In ca. 9 MiB, das Lead-Out 14 MiB groß. D.h. bei einer 700MiB großen CD, sollten 677 MiB an Daten drauf passen. (\edit: bei Mode-1)

Wenn du Multi-Session CDs brennst ist das Lead-In ca. 23 MiB groß und für jede Session ist ein Lead-Out von 14 MiB einzuberechnen.

Gruß

PS: Bei einer DVD wird von den Herstellern tatsächlich die Größe in GB statt in GiB angegeben, umgerechnet in MiB sind dann 4.7GB == 4.3GiB.


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc#CD-Formate
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD#Speicherkapazit.C3.A4t_und_Zugriffstechnik
Oder sind diese Daten auch zu ungenau ?

Hier steht was Interessantes drin : http://download.support.xerox.com/p...any-os/en/NuveraScanCDROMCustExpectations.pdf

mfg chmee


----------

